# Apache Derby Management-Tool



## Localtime (29. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ich suche für o.g Apache Derby Datenbank ein kostenloses Management-Tool like phpMyAdmin.

Gefunden habe ich nur das teure Aqua Data Studio für Apache Derby.

Ich weiß, daß hier schon danach gefragt wurde(anno 2006) ohne Antwort.

Vielleicht hat sich inzwischen ja was ergeben und jemand weiß was.



Danke

Henning


----------



## musiKk (29. Jul 2009)

Habs nie benutzt, aber SQuirreL behauptet es zu können.


----------



## mvitz (29. Jul 2009)

Zumindest normale Abfragen, Tabelle anschauen etc. geht mit Squirrel + Derby gut.


----------



## Localtime (30. Jul 2009)

Hi,

super ... genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Danke!


Grüße aus dem sonnigen Essen

Henning


----------

